# Uso de tda4866 y tda 4867



## arroyiitoo (Jul 23, 2008)

hoy encontre estos dos integrados en el colegio (en un monton de plaquetas) y no encontre en el foro para que son utilizados.
alguien seria tan amable para explicarme para que se utilizan estos dos TDA?
muchas gracias!


----------



## arias887 (Jul 24, 2008)

los tda son amplificador de audio....
hay te dejo las direcciones...
TDA4866 Datasheet pdf - Aumentador de presión vertical conducido actual de la desviación del puente lleno - Philips
TDA4867 Datasheet pdf - Aumentador de presión vertical conducido actual de la desviación del puente lleno - Philips

disculpa....
estos con para controlar los bobinas grandotas que van detras  de las pantalls trc de los t.v....
pero por lo general tambien son amplificador de audio


----------



## arroyiitoo (Jul 25, 2008)

me parecia de algo de eso porque hoy me comentaron que la plaqueta de la cual los saque era de un monitor. otra consulta, hay alguna manera de usarlos como amplificador de audio?
gracias!


----------



## arias887 (Jul 27, 2008)

parcero...
sinceramente no lo se...
y de hecho no me gusta jugar con las cosas que son para otra cosa...
pero aqui te dejo algo....
y con dos de estos puedes armar un teatro en casa de 5.1 canales...
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/7/TDA7377H.shtml


----------



## El Comy (Dic 11, 2019)

No tienen un circuito para este TDA?

Alguien me puede facilitar un plano para montar un amplificador de audio con el TDA 4866?
Gracias...


----------



## Emis (Dic 11, 2019)

Hay que esperar a que den la respuesta, si es que sirve para amplificador de audio, si es así le hago la PCB


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2019)

No todos los TDA son amplificadores de audio

Full bridge current driven vertical deflection booster* TDA4866 *

Full bridge current driven vertical deflection booster *TDA4867*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 11, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No todos los TDA son amplificadores de audio
> 
> Full bridge current driven vertical deflection booster* TDA4866 *
> 
> Full bridge current driven vertical deflection booster *TDA4867*


?Quizaz algun capo en lo tema no logra hacer ese TDA arriba  andar en Audio ?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Emis (Dic 11, 2019)

A eso me refería Don Ganiel 

Aquí me quedo al pie del cañón


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 11, 2019)

Emis dijo:


> A eso me refería Don Ganiel
> 
> Aquí me quedo al pie del cañón


Bueno habrias que estudiar detenidamente la hoja de datos técnicos dese circuito integrado y tentar armar algun engendro de testes con el.
Logico que armado de buenos equipos de testes y medidas en audio para una avaliación prolija.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?Quizaz algun capo en lo tema no logra hacer ese TDA arriba  andar en Audio ?.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Y yo me pregunto , _¿ No sería mejor emplear como amplificador de audio un circuito integrado diseñado para tal fin en lugar de hacer injertos "Dudosos" ?_


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 11, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto , _¿ No sería mejor emplear como amplificador de audio un circuito integrado diseñado para tal fin en lugar de hacer injertos "Dudosos" ?_


Siiiii Don Fogo , pero sienpre hay alguém querendo reinventar la rueda , jajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 12, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto , _¿ No sería mejor emplear como amplificador de audio un circuito integrado diseñado para tal fin en lugar de hacer injertos "Dudosos" ?_


Acá en Cuba los circuitos integrados para audio no aparecen, por ello tratamos de reciclar los que ya no tienen vida útil en la placa de la cual proceden.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2019)

TDA4866 в качестве УНЧ

СТЕРЕО на TDA4866


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> TDA4866 в качестве УНЧ
> 
> СТЕРЕО на TDA4866



 ¡ Ruso tenía que ser !


----------



## El Comy (Dic 12, 2019)

Mil gracias Dosmetros, en cuanto pueda voy a montarlo....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2019)

Yo usaría la entrada diferencial


----------



## El Comy (Dic 12, 2019)

No sea abusador, tradúzcame eso. jajajajaaa


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2019)

El Comy dijo:


> *No sea abusador*, tradúzcame eso. jajajajaaa



   

Te están sugiriendo aplicar a las entradas del IC una señal desfasada 180° para obtener el máximo rendimiento del engendro


----------



## El Comy (Dic 12, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> una señal desfasada 180


¿Que es eso (+-)?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2019)

Posible versión estéreo . . .  no me convencen esos potenciómetros en serie con la entrada . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 12, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¡ Ruso tenía que ser !


Los Rusos son verdaderos capos en electronica debido a su escases (falta) de recursos tecnicos disponible en las manos.
La salida es inprovisar o reinventar.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 12, 2019)

Y ya que trabaja con frecuencia, no se puede hacer un clase D?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2019)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿Que es eso (+-)?



*Nop*

*±* si se trata de una tensión continua, siendo alterna (Señal de audio) existe un "Desfasaje".

Cuando la onda excursionista, por ejemplo en la zona positiva, su complementaria lo hace en la zona negativa, y se van invirtiendo de forma permanente con un desfasaje de 180° tal como comenté aquí



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . . Te están sugiriendo aplicar a las entradas del IC una señal desfasada 180° para obtener el máximo rendimiento del engendro





DJ T3 dijo:


> Y ya que trabaja con frecuencia, no se puede hacer un clase D?



*[Devil mode On]*

 También se podría hacer un sistema de deflexión vertical para un TV de TRC 

*[Devil mode Off]*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y ya que trabaja con frecuencia, no se puede hacer un clase D?



Trabaja con baja frecuencia (40 a 150 Hz ) y dibuja una onda triangular diente de sierra.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 12, 2019)

Cierto, cierto.. 


Fogonazo dijo:


> *[Devil mode On]*
> 
> También se podría hacer un sistema de deflexión vertical para un TV de TRC
> 
> *[Devil mode Off]*



Quizas con algun LM386?...


----------



## El Comy (Dic 17, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> no me convencen esos potenciómetros en serie con la entrada


¿Deberían ir conectados a maza verdad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2019)

Si , me gustarían mas del modo convencional !


----------



## El Comy (Dic 21, 2019)

Saludos para todos...

Les comento que monte el amplificador de audio con el TDA4866 y funciona, solo que al subir el volumen distorsiona mucho pero a bajo volumen se escucha perfecto.

 ¿Se podría mejorar este detalle?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2019)

Probá así :



Ahora los potenciómetros si en serie


----------



## El Comy (Dic 21, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora los potenciómetros si en serie


La tierra del audio iría a la maza?
En este caso sería mono verdad?
Entran los dos audios o solo uno por pata (2)?


----------



## analogico (Dic 21, 2019)

El Comy dijo:


> La tierra del audio iría a la maza?
> En este caso sería mono verdad?
> Entran los dos audios o solo uno por pata (2)?


estas usando la opción 1, en la pagina rusa dice que el sonido no es bueno



prueba esta es la version 4 y final, es mono


----------



## El Comy (Dic 21, 2019)

analogico dijo:


> prueba esta es la version 4 y final, es mono


Muy bien gracias, voy a probar y luego les comento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2019)

*analogico *fijate que si no usa la pata 2 no funcionaría en puente . . . salvo esa realimentación de la pata 9


----------



## El Comy (Dic 22, 2019)

En verdad no me funcionó con la recomendación de analogico, se escuchaba fañoso y mui mal. Probé la de Dosmetros pero sin usar la pata 2 y tampoco, el parlante me hacía Buuuuuum y más nada.

Debo usar la pata 2 con el otro canal de audio o el mismo canal para las dos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2019)

No no , pata 1 y 2 a señal (¿celular?)


----------



## analogico (Dic 22, 2019)

eso era lo que dice la pagina rusa

la otra cosa que puedes probar es una fuente de  mas amperes, ese transformador se ve muy chico para este amplificador


----------



## El Comy (Dic 22, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no , pata 1 y 2 a señal (¿celular?)


La señal estéreo (izquierdo + derecho + maza) o sea uso los 3 cables del plu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2019)

No , pata 1 y 2 , señal y masa del celular.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 22, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , pata 1 y 2 , señal y masa del celular.


Pata 1 audio y pata 2 masa del audio?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2019)

El Comy dijo:


> Pata 1 audio y pata 2 masa del audio?


 
Si , pero de la ficha del teléfono , y no se conecta con nada mas , ni con masa de la fuente ni nada.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 22, 2019)

Entendido, gracias....



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , pero de la ficha del teléfono , y no se conecta con nada mas , ni con masa de la fuente ni nada.


Lo monté como usted me recomendó y trabaja bastante bien, el único detalle es que distorsiona un poco al subir volumen y creo que las bocinas sufren un poco porque la sacude mucho, o sea, entran y salen con mucha fuerza.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> distorsiona un poco al subir volumen



Eso puede ser fuente de pocos Amperes , de poca potencia , intentá otra fuente o ponele mas capacitores.



El Comy dijo:


> y creo que las bocinas sufren un poco porque la sacude mucho, o sea, entran y salen con mucha fuerza.



🤩


----------



## El Comy (Ene 6, 2020)

Entendido, gracias...

Tengo dos y quiero montar un estéreo aunque ahora el TV de mi mamá está dando un fallo vertical y no sé si me sirve para el TV Panda.


----------



## El Comy (Ene 16, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora los potenciómetros si en serie


Hola a todos….
Les cuento que monté el TDA4866 como me recomendó Dosmetros en la página 2, trabaja bien pero tengo algunas dudas sobre la entrada de audio.
-Pata 1 es positivo de audio y pata 2 es maza del mismo audio.
Ahora mi duda:
Debo usar un potenciómetro estéreo para ponerlo en serie con pata 1 y pata 2?
La pata 2 (siendo maza) debe llevar un filtro de 1 uf igual que pata 1?

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2020)

Ninguna es masa , en realidad son entradas balanceadas.

¿ Que pasa con el volumen-potencia si pones una entrada de esas a masa y pones un potenciómetro solamente en la otra entrada ?

Prueba con una y con la otra !


----------



## El Comy (Ene 16, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ninguna es masa


Me refería pata 2 como el negativo del audio, lleva filtro de 1 uf y debe estar precedida por un potenciómetro al igual que pata 1?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2020)

A ver , te digo que pruebes de poner la pata 2 a masa y simplificar entrando por la 1 con capacitor y potenciómetro , solo te fijas que no se baje mucho el volumen.

Si se bajara el volumen , pensaría lo de los dos capacitores y el potenciómetro doble . . . o simple en serie


----------



## El Comy (Ene 16, 2020)

OK entendido, gracias.

Acá tengo otros circuitos reciclados que quería saber si pueden servir para audio y cómo lo haría. Esto es con calma, no quiero molestarlo mucho, jajajajaaa.

TDA4867J
TDA9302R
TDA6107JF

Gracias hermano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2020)

TDA4867J = *TDA4866

P.D.1 :* Que pasa si en el TDA4866 unes la pata 7 con la 3 
*P.D.2 :* Que pasa si la R2 de 460k la conectas en pata 4 y no en pata 6 . . .  si anda bien bajarla a 2k2 . . .


----------



## El Comy (Mar 28, 2020)

Hola a todos…

Alguien abra diseñado un amplificador de audio para este integrado?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> TDA4867J = *TDA4866
> 
> P.D.1 :* Que pasa si en el TDA4866 unes la pata 7 con la 3
> *P.D.2 :* Que pasa si la R2 de 460k la conectas en pata 4 y no en pata 6 . . . si anda bien bajarla a 2k2 . . .


No he probado esto, lo puedo hacer?
No hay un PCB diseñado ya?


----------



## analogico (Mar 28, 2020)

encontré esto


----------



## El Comy (Mar 29, 2020)

Gracias Analogico voy a probarlo hoy cuando termine de trabajar, luego les comento...
Dosmetros que me dice de este diseño?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2020)

Es prácticamente la misma  🤷‍♂️


----------



## El Comy (Mar 29, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es prácticamente la misma


Bien, Gracias por responder hermano. Hoy voy a montar este para ver que tal.
Un fuerte abrazo.....


----------



## El Comy (Abr 6, 2020)

Saludos para todos, les pido me analicen este PCB estéreo para 2 TDA4899 y me comenten si será funcional.
Un fuerte abrazo...

Gracias


----------



## El Comy (Abr 16, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *P.D.2 :* Que pasa si la R2 de 460k la conectas en pata 4 y no en pata 6 . . . si anda bien bajarla a 2k2 . . .


Hice esto pero no trabajó, 
voy a probar:* P.D.1 :* Que pasa si en el TDA4866 unes la pata 7 con la 3

Quiero ver si pueda hacer un estéreo con dos CI que tengo. Se podrá?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2020)

Si , debería funcionar !


----------



## El Comy (Abr 17, 2020)

Para esto:


DOSMETROS dijo:


> *P.D.1 :* Que pasa si en el TDA4866 unes la pata 7 con la 3


Debería eliminar el condensador?

Hice esto:


DOSMETROS dijo:


> *P.D.2 :* Que pasa si la R2 de 460k la conectas en pata 4 y no en pata 6 . . . si anda bien bajarla a 2k2 . . .


Pero se cayó el audio.


----------

